# Digital canvas size



## Fox3 (May 24, 2009)

I keep having problems drawing heads because I draw things in a small canvas.
I suppose I should start big and scale it down(as people keep telling me that) But noone did mention how big "big" is.
So, for those who scale down, how big do you start?


----------



## Grimfang (May 24, 2009)

That's something I always wondered, but recently, I've been giving myself 2000x2000 pixel canvas areas.

Example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2319740
I started off with 2000x2000, and zoomed out to a 66% view to do the basic sketch. Once I started working on more details, I zoomed in further for all that. I wound up with a lot of unused space, and resized the final product down to 800x723, after cropping out some of the extra space.

It's better to have extra area that you won't even be using than to run out of area, or to be zooming in on single pixels for details. I don't even do heavy detail-work, and that's the least space I'll give myself at this point.


----------



## RailRide (May 25, 2009)

I start at 2552x3300. Why such an odd horizontal figure? It happpens to be the dimensions of a full-page scan when my scanner is set to 300dpi. It weighs in at 24MB in color, 8MB greyscale, and about 2MB for plain lineart.

The version that gets posted to the Web is resized to 750 pixels wide (or tall if the pic is horizontally oriented), and whatever the other figure turns out to be when screen proportions are locked. I archive the full-sized version (in a number of places) in case future edits are needed.

---PCJ


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 25, 2009)

I usually take 2000 x 4000 when drawing people (no need to have the exact printed dimensions as you can always resize it once it's done), but once again this may be a little big as most computers will have performance issues on such sizes, with multiple layers.

(Else yes, for drawing other scenes with no specific dimensions, what has already been suggested is good, between 2000 and 3000.)


----------



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

I'm gonna be a pixel connoisseur here;
If you're going to resize it, try to get a whole multiplum; a reduction to 1/4th is smoother than one of some odd percentage. It's very obvious on ink drawings, but probably not too obvious if you resize by a lot. Reducing to 75% tends to show.

So with a goal of 800 x 800 in mind, make your sketch 200% larger rather than 150%.

The sizes suggested by the other posters are good. Don't go larger unless you're printing.


----------



## Tiarhlu (May 25, 2009)

You may want to consider dpi too. I tend to go about 5000 x 4000 at 400 dpi. Yeah that's huge, but I'm trying to keep my outlines looking thin so they don't stick out, but still have them thick enough that I can use the fill tool. ....unless someone can convince me not to. I'm always looking for better ways.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 25, 2009)

I start out at 1000x1000 @1200 dpi for sketching, then I resize the canvas to 2000x2000, and resize the image to my liking, and ink/colour. After, I crop the image (if necessary) and reduce the entire image by 50%.


----------



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

Guys what does DPI do at all if you're not printing it?

What else than pure pixel values matter?


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (May 25, 2009)

It's easier for me to do complete work if I go by real analogs.

I make digital canvases at the same sizes as my commissions 2.5x4, 4x5, 5x8, 8x10 and rarely, 9x12. Everything sits at 200 to 300 dpi putting my work at a reasonable resolution. Dpi is still necessary if you go by real values, even if you are not going to print. 

Dpi also has a large effect on just how much you can do. Working in 72 dpi is going to give you little room to do anything, unless your image is 10 inches across (a wopping 7200 pixels).

You don't want to make an image that is much more than 3000 pixels on any axis, unless you are printing for movie posters, billboards, etc.


----------



## krisCrash (May 25, 2009)

You mean 720 pixels?

10 inches at 72 dpi (dots per inch) will give you the same room to do anything as 2.4 inches at 300 dpi.

720 pixels is 720 pixels :B

All "resolution" tells is how much space those pixels take. You may of course set your monitor resolution. Mine is for instance roughly 100 dpi. The image files can't do anything about that.

A resolution is a relationship for calculating from pixels to inches. The internet cares not for inches.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (May 25, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> You mean 720 pixels?
> 
> 10 inches at 72 dpi (dots per inch) will give you the same room to do anything as 2.4 inches at 300 dpi.
> 
> ...


  Sorry! Woops, my math is off, I am tired


----------



## Noben (Jun 17, 2009)

Good thread. I joined up at the forums to post a question on this very subject to see what everyone's personal resolutions are set to when arting.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I always knew that I started out way too small with digital art... it's been hard to change the habit though. One day I'll get there


----------

